# My latest restoration.



## fireman32 (Jul 17, 2013)

Picked this up at a salvage lot. It was pretty rough, I put new drawer bottoms in and did a lot of sanding and stripping.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 17, 2013)

All sanded, and ready for stain. Wife wanted to paint it, I told her you can not paint oak, especially aged oak.


----------



## kc65 (Jul 17, 2013)

how many hours you got in it so far?


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 17, 2013)

About 12 hrs. and $35.00 worth of stripper and sandpaper.


----------



## kc65 (Jul 17, 2013)

heirloom in the making...


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 17, 2013)

That's gonna be nice stained and sealed.  Yes sir.  Thanks for bringing it back to life.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice wood grain on that piece. Let's see the top please.


----------



## ncrobb (Jul 17, 2013)

Man, I love projects like this!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah that's gonna look sweet with a good stain and shine on it. Great find


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 17, 2013)

View of the top as requested.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of work there. I have faith in you getting it done right


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 17, 2013)

fireman32 said:


> View of the top as requested.



Oh yeah....that's going to be beautiful. Great find. Thanks.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking great. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats a nice piece there. Nice so far. Lets see it done.


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking good so far


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 18, 2013)

wow, very nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking good,Wish I had time for projects like that


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 19, 2013)

One coat of minwax natural colored stain and two coats of tung oil.  Slowly building up a low sheen. 
Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice.......


I like the finish........


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 19, 2013)

Finished the drawer pulls and drawer knobs, I have to find a pull, one was missing. I'm sure that will be easy. 
Thanks again, for looking.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope you didn't just remove $2,000.00 worth of patina!
Just kidding it looks good. I wouldn't paint it either.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 19, 2013)

fireman32 said:


> Finished the drawer pulls and drawer knobs, I have to find a pull, one was missing. I'm sure that will be easy.
> Thanks again, for looking.



Is one of the pulls in the "before" picture of a different design. It does look a slight different but most people wouldn't notice.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 19, 2013)

That would be a "my bad" I misplaced it, if you could see my shop you would understand. Time for a little spring cleaning.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 19, 2013)

Found the pull at my pa in laws house, by the grinder, here it is all finished up.


----------



## gritsknives (Jul 20, 2013)

Great job, its a beautiful piece for sure.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice work!  Love a good piece made of oak!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought it looked really cool in the original picture with the cracked paint......but wow holy cow what a restoration job.  Simply amazing work.  Hard to believe that's the same furniture.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome job. You saved it and brought it back to life. Well done. Beautiful.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jul 21, 2013)

That came out EXCELLENT. Great piece and awesome job!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks again for the kind comments, it's always nice when a little effort turns out better than expected, and others appreciate it, too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2013)

That is most impressive. You did an outstanding job on it.


----------



## ncrobb (Jul 28, 2013)

Very, very nice work.  Sometimes you have to imagine the end result but it certainly looks like your efforts paid off.  Its nice to see an old piece back in action.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 28, 2013)

that has turned in to a treasure!


----------



## kc65 (Jul 28, 2013)

bet mama dont wanna paint it now...


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 24, 2014)

still enjoy going back and seeing the finished project...What did yall end up using it for?


----------



## strutnrut (Jul 25, 2014)

Great Job that turned out super nice.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> still enjoy going back and seeing the finished project...What did yall end up using it for?



the bride is using it for a dresser


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 27, 2014)

Beautiful job. Thanks for saving a great piece. You da man! Had to come back and look again.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jul 27, 2014)

Lots of work went into! Great job!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 27, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 1, 2014)

Love refinishing oak.  Comes back so nice.  Now white paint...that's a pain.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome job


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 8, 2014)

That is amazing.  When you deal with a restoration like that is there a safety concern in regards to lead based paint?


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 9, 2014)

The Rodney, there is a little bit of concern.  I do my sanding outside, with a high volume fan and a good dust mask. My kids were born bald, though?


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 10, 2014)

Amazing job


----------

